# Vizsla tries to kill other dogs



## VizslaOwner2011 (Jan 31, 2018)

I have a 5 yo male Vizsla, neutered, that I rescued three years ago. He was starving before the humane society picked him up. I put weight on him but didn't know when I took him home he was dog aggressive.

I also have three other dogs. To date he has tried to kill and maim two of these dogs. One dog nearly lost her eye and had to have stiches: he was going for the artery in her neck and almost had her. The second had her ankle sprained and limped for a week.

Most of these issues started over food aggression but now he'll attack at random. I keep a muzzle that he can drink out of at all times on him if he's with the other dogs but mostly keep him isolated under vet reccomendation. The isolation is making him worse. He attacks with the muzzle on now.

Two separate vets have looked at him and they say it's nothing but anxiety. I've given him hemp oil as suggested but it's not helping much. 

I can't imagine keeping this dog for another 7 years. I'm scared of him now: not in the sense he'll hurt me, but another dog or small child. He has bit me and family members before.

I think it's best to put him down but family is fighting me tooth and nail. They won't forgive me if I put him down, but I won't forgive myself if he hurts someone.

Any suggested alternatives? I'm running out of options and no matter how much I love this dog i want to do the right thing. Maybe a Visla rescue or handler could work out his issues?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You can certainly contact a vizsla rescue and seek their advice. If you're in the States, there are lots of regional rescues, so just google "your state vizsla rescue" and I'm sure something will come up. Just be very honest about his issues. 

I think it is worth pursuing turning him over to rescue where he can get specialized help, but there is also no shame in having to put down a dog that has harmed others.


----------

